# Hubby doesn't like this.... but I finished it anyway.



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

My hubby said he didn't like this one so I put it aside for some time. Then I decided to finish it. My granddaughter Keira-Lee loves it, so I gave it to her to put away. The pattern is from Peter Pan Baby Layette 201. The same pattern book as the shawl I made for my grandson Jackson. The Matinee Jacket is knitted in Peter Pan 4ply. &#128158;
I thought I had better add, he loves Jackson's shawl he just doesn't like the Matinee Jacket &#128512; it was amusing to me because he loves everything I make, just not this one &#128158;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I think it's very pretty and I'm so glad your GD loves it. Jackson is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Forget hubby's opinion. It is beautiful and sweet. Very precious little one.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I like them. I haven't seen that stitch pattern, it's a nice one.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

It's adorable and I love the color! Your grandson is the cutest!!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

It's gorgeous.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

He's allowed an opinion - luckily others have different opinions and it has gone to an appreciative home. 

Your work is lovely.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I love the matinee jacket. I made one very similar eons ago when my grandchildren were born.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

west coast kitty said:


> I think it's very pretty and I'm so glad your GD loves it. Jackson is absolutely adorable!


Thank you, Jackson is gorgeous and he has just turned 1. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jean williams said:


> Forget hubby's opinion. It is beautiful and sweet. Very precious little one.


Thank you Jean, he usually loves everything I make, just not this one.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ChristmasTree said:


> I like them. I haven't seen that stitch pattern, it's a nice one.


Thank you, I think the stitch pattern is called Bears Paw💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

imaknuttyknitter said:


> It's adorable and I love the color! Your grandson is the cutest!!


Thank you, we think Jackson is the cutest too!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jalsh said:


> It's gorgeous.


Thank you Jalsh 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hilary4 said:


> He's allowed an opinion - luckily others have different opinions and it has gone to an appreciative home.
> 
> Your work is lovely.


Thank you Hilary, it is the only thing I've made that he doesn't like 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> I love the matinee jacket. I made one very similar eons ago when my grandchildren were born.


Thank you bundyanne 💞


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Jean williams said:


> Forget hubby's opinion. It is beautiful and sweet. Very precious little one.


Ditto!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TravelKnit said:


> Ditto!


Thank you 💞


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

What didn't he live about it ,The colour, Its lovely and beautiful made


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mary Cardiff said:


> What didn't he live about it ,The colour, Its lovely and beautiful made


Thank you Mary, he just said "it looks too old fashioned, I think it's the collar"
Oh well Keira-Lee loves it 💞


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

DHobbit said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you 💞


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

What's not to like??!! I think it's beautiful as is Jackson, what a little cutie.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Abcdef said:


> What's not to like??!! I think it's beautiful as is Jackson, what a little cutie.


Thank you, Jackson is definitely a beautiful lil man💞


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

It is a lovely jacket, never mind about hubby not liking it. Maybe he will like it when he see it on. Things look different when someone is wearing it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Nanny Mon said:


> It is a lovely jacket, never mind about hubby not liking it. Maybe he will like it when he see it on. Things look different when someone is wearing it.


Thank you 💞


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

It's precious - so happy you finished it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> It's precious - so happy you finished it!


Thank you, me too 💞


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

It's gorgeous.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kmangal16 said:


> It's gorgeous.


Thank you 💞


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Gorgeous as usual Ros. Give Jackson a Christmas kiss from me. He is so huggable.

Merry Christmas, Jenny x


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Frances14 said:


> Gorgeous as usual Ros. Give Jackson a Christmas kiss from me. He is so huggable.
> 
> Merry Christmas, Jenny x


Thank you so much Jenny, I definitely will give Jackson a big hug and kisses from you. It will be my pleasure. It's a hard job, but someone's gotta do it.

Merry Christmas Jenny x 🎄💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Ros I totally agree with everyone else your matinee coat is beautiful , and Jackson is super cute . He looks a lovely happy little boy


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Ros I totally agree with everyone else your matinee coat is beautiful , and Jackson is super cute . He looks a lovely happy little boy


Hi Sonja, thank you so much and I agree Jackson is super cute. I've just recently spent a week with him and his Mum. Tomorrow he is coming here for a couple of days and I can't wait to see him again. He is so lovable and very entertaining 🎄💞


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hi Sonja, thank you so much and I agree Jackson is super cute. I've just recently spent a week with him and his Mum. Tomorrow he is coming here for a couple of days and I can't wait to see him again. He is so lovable and very entertaining 🎄💞


I'm happy that you are getting to see him so soon again . I hope you and your family have a really happy christmas and new year🎄🎅


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jean, he usually loves everything I make, just not this one.💞


Maybe he is thinking of it for Jackson and does not like the color for a boy?????


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Beautiful items and beautiful little Jackson!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I'm happy that you are getting to see him so soon again . I hope you and your family have a really happy christmas and new year🎄🎅


Thank you Sonja, I wish you and your family have a really happy Christmas and new year also, a time to treasure loved ones 🎄💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

LilgirlCA said:


> Maybe he is thinking of it for Jackson and does not like the color for a boy?????


Oh dear, I hope not!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jojo111 said:


> Beautiful items and beautiful little Jackson!


Thank you jojo, Jackson is a beautiful little boy. Love that lil man 💞


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Hilary, it is the only thing I've made that he doesn't like 💞


Dear hubby must have been having an off day, I think its gorgeous.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Dear hubby must have been having an off day, I think its gorgeous.


Thank you Maryann 💞


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

i like it. Love the color tooooooooo....


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I like it and glad it has found a home. Jackson is adorable.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Rita Ann said:


> i like it. Love the color tooooooooo....


Thank you Rita Ann 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I like it and glad it has found a home. Jackson is adorable.


Thank you Kathy, Jackson is definitely adorable and I will see him tomorrow, he's coming to stay for a couple of days so we get to see him open his gifts on Christmas morning. It's going to be loads of fun. I wish you and your family a very merry Christmas and a happy New year. Will you be looking forward to your son's wedding next year? I hope so 💞 Ros


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I love your sweater. It must be a "man thing." I just showed your sweater photo to my sweet husband and asked if he liked it. His reply was "not really." 

I think it is absolutely beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

This is gorgeous and beautifully knit. Very girlie.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Neeterbug said:


> I love your sweater. It must be a "man thing." I just showed your sweater photo to my sweet husband and asked if he liked it. His reply was "not really."
> 
> I think it is absolutely beautiful!!!!!!


Thank you Neeterbug, I'm very happy that you like it. 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Maryannee said:


> This is gorgeous and beautifully knit. Very girlie.


Thank you Maryannee 🎄💞


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Naneast said:


> Beautiful work! :thumbup:


Thank you Naneast 🎄💞


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I think you knitting and Jackson are great. &#128077;


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

That is really strange! I love both and Jackson is adorable!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

BeverleyBee said:


> I think you knitting and Jackson are great. 👍


Thank you BeverleyBee 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Knittingkitty said:


> That is really strange! I love both and Jackson is adorable!


Thank you Knittingkitty 🎄💞


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Love the sweater, and your shawl is stunning. 
How cute is Jackson, very cute.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mombr4 said:


> Love the sweater, and your shawl is stunning.
> How cute is Jackson, very cute.


Thank you mombr4, Jackson is definitely a cutie pie 🎄💞


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is gorgeous! Your hubby is mistaken, that is all!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> That is gorgeous! Your hubby is mistaken, that is all!


Thank you run4fitness, I like what you're saying 🎄💞


----------



## Lynncard12 (Mar 1, 2013)

I love it. Such a sweet pattern...perfect for a little girl. I like the shawl too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lynncard12 said:


> I love it. Such a sweet pattern...perfect for a little girl. I like the shawl too!


Thank you Lynncard 💞


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous baby. Great work.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

What do men know anyway! It's lovely!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jeannietta said:


> Gorgeous baby. Great work.


Thank you Jeannietta 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TexasKnitWit said:


> What do men know anyway! It's lovely!


Exactly!!! Thank you TexasKnitWit 🎄💞


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Ros, your grandson is adorable. I just love everything you make...it's all well done and lovely designs and colors. As far as your hubby, one out of how many he does like, is still just about perfect!! lol..
Merry Christmas!
 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

edithann said:


> Hi Ros, your grandson is adorable. I just love everything you make...it's all well done and lovely designs and colors. As far as your hubby, one out of how many he does like, is still just about perfect!! lol..
> Merry Christmas!
> :thumbup:


Hi Edie, thank you so much, Jackson is so adorable. I can't wait to see him later today😀 As for my darling hubby, considering how many things I make, I can live with it.😀 Merry Christmas to you and your family 🎄💞 Ros


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

guess you have to be a knitter to appreciate good knitting 
great job happy holidays :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

standsalonewolf said:


> guess you have to be a knitter to appreciate good knitting
> great job happy holidays :thumbup:


Thank you so much😀 happy holidays to you too 🎄💞


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful sweater, so nice, make some that your husband doesn't like!Maybe he wants you to make him a sweater?


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

wow.its beautiful i can not imagen anyone not thinking it is so gloriously beautiful.wow.
Jojo61.i think u are on to something.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jojo61 said:


> Beautiful sweater, so nice, make some that your husband doesn't like!Maybe he wants you to make him a sweater?


Thank you Jojo, I have made him some, but not lately 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

raedean said:


> wow.its beautiful i can not imagen anyone not thinking it is so gloriously beautiful.wow.
> Jojo61.i think u are on to something.


Thank you so much raedean 🎄💞


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's his opinion and the first knit you've made he doesn't like, that's a pretty good track record


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

RosD- First of all, your baby Jackson is precious, adorable, and handsome! I love your all in one. Pretty color, beautiful pattern, and lovely knitting! Thanks for sharing! Enjoy those little ones! MERRY CHRISTMAS! : )


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

It is stunning !!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KateWood said:


> It's his opinion and the first knit you've made he doesn't like, that's a pretty good track record


Thank you so much Kate 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Farmwoman said:


> RosD- First of all, your baby Jackson is precious, adorable, and handsome! I love your all in one. Pretty color, beautiful pattern, and lovely knitting! Thanks for sharing! Enjoy those little ones! MERRY CHRISTMAS! : )


Thank you so much, Jackson is gorgeous and he has just arrived here for a visit for a couple of days. It's going be lots of fun. Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year to you and your family 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miri said:


> It is stunning !!!


Thank you so much Miri 🎄💞


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

They are beautifully done! I love them all, but Jackson is priceless! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

AJP said:


> They are beautifully done! I love them all, but Jackson is priceless! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much. You're welcome, Jackson is adorable 🎄💞


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

It's beautiful! Some men just don't like purple, mine don't.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

RosD said:


> My hubby said he didn't like this one so I put it aside for some time. Then I decided to finish it. My granddaughter Keira-Lee loves it, so I gave it to her to put away. The pattern is from Peter Pan Baby Layette 201. The same pattern book as the shawl I made for my grandson Jackson. The Matinee Jacket is knitted in Peter Pan 4ply. 💞
> I thought I had better add, he loves Jackson's shawl he just doesn't like the Matinee Jacket 😀 it was amusing to me because he loves everything I make, just not this one 💞


Oh it's so cute. Good thing your husband doesn't have to wear it. Keira-Lee loves it and will look adorable in it.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

He doesn't have to wear it, so wouldn't be concerned about that opinion. Lovely work.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful so is your grandson.&#128512;


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Love the matinee jacket - very pretty


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

If my hubby doesn't like something I question more. I bet it's the colour. Not the pattern.

Personally? I love it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

NanaMc said:


> It's beautiful! Some men just don't like purple, mine don't.


Thank you NanaMc 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katieknits said:


> Oh it's so cute. Good thing your husband doesn't have to wear it. Keira-Lee loves it and will look adorable in it.


Thank you Katieknits 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lillyhooch said:


> He doesn't have to wear it, so wouldn't be concerned about that opinion. Lovely work.


Thank you Lillyhooch 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> I love it. :thumbup:


Thank you 🎄💞


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

he's not going to wear it


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mad loch said:


> Beautiful so is your grandson.😀


Thank you, Jackson is definitely gorgeous 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Limey287 said:


> Love the matinee jacket - very pretty


Thank you 🎄💞


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

They're both beautiful works.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Lucky for him. He doesn't have to wear it. I think it is beautiful. Love the color.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Coral McRae said:


> If my hubby doesn't like something I question more. I bet it's the colour. Not the pattern.
> 
> Personally? I love it!


Thank you Coral, I'm glad you like it 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

czechmate said:


> he's not going to wear it


Definitely not 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ParkerEliz said:


> They're both beautiful works.


Thank you ParkerEliz🎄💞


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Don't worry about what your husband thinks it is beautiful. He could always start knitting and make what he likes.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

I think it's really pretty


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Elaine3975 said:


> Don't worry about what your husband thinks it is beautiful. He could always start knitting and make what he likes.


Exactly 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

spinninggill said:


> I think it's really pretty


Thank you 🎄💞


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it is beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

LindaH said:


> I think it is beautiful!


Thank you Linda 🎄💞


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

pretty


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

christine flo said:


> pretty


Thank you Christine 🎄💞


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Stunning! I particularly like the lace pattern on the bottom of the jacket
Thank you for sharing


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I think it is beautiful, but maybe too girlish for a guy?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

fourbyin said:


> Stunning! I particularly like the lace pattern on the bottom of the jacket
> Thank you for sharing


Thank you, you're welcome. It's called Bears Paws 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Nancyn said:


> I think it is beautiful, but maybe too girlish for a guy?


Thank you Nancyn 🎄💞


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

Adorable - glad you finished it!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

It is really nice. I like it.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

First of all - Jackson is adorable! Secondly, his shawl is gorgeous and thirdly - the little sweater is beautiful. Love the pattern on that and the edging of the shawl.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you, we think Jackson is the cutest too!!!💞


This pic is frame able!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I think it is super cute.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

chinalake66 said:


> Adorable - glad you finished it!


Thank you chinalake 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cgcharles said:


> It is really nice. I like it.


Thank you 🎄💞


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

It is lovely.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

redquilter said:


> First of all - Jackson is adorable! Secondly, his shawl is gorgeous and thirdly - the little sweater is beautiful. Love the pattern on that and the edging of the shawl.


Thank you, thank you, thank you redquilter 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Dlclose said:


> This pic is frame able!


Thank you Di 🎄💞


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Both are beautiful and beautifully done!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Strickliese said:


> I think it is super cute.


Thank you 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

snughollow said:


> It is lovely.


Thank you 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

CBratt said:


> Both are beautiful and beautifully done!


Thank you 🎄💞


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I love it. That's interesting that he didn't.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Ya know sometimes my hubby has great taste! other times not so great! you made the right decision by going with your own instincts as it is beautifull!


RosD said:


> My hubby said he didn't like this one so I put it aside for some time. Then I decided to finish it. My granddaughter Keira-Lee loves it, so I gave it to her to put away. The pattern is from Peter Pan Baby Layette 201. The same pattern book as the shawl I made for my grandson Jackson. The Matinee Jacket is knitted in Peter Pan 4ply. 💞
> I thought I had better add, he loves Jackson's shawl he just doesn't like the Matinee Jacket 😀 it was amusing to me because he loves everything I make, just not this one 💞


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Indeed a cute baby!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Jackson & the jacket are both precious.

As for DH, tell him that his jacket should be finished soon, and you expect him to wear it on Christmas day....


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

njbetsy said:


> I love it. That's interesting that he didn't.


Thank you so much njbetsy 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cbjlinda said:


> Ya know sometimes my hubby has great taste! other times not so great! you made the right decision by going with your own instincts as it is beautifull!


Thank you so much cbjlinda 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cafeknitter said:


> Indeed a cute baby!


Thank you 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Nussa said:


> Jackson & the jacket are both precious.
> 
> As for DH, tell him that his jacket should be finished soon, and you expect him to wear it on Christmas day....


Thank you Nussa 🎄💞


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your work is beautiful..baby will love it.. As far as hubby goes , he's not wearing it so it doesn't really matter if he likes it or not...


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your work is beautiful..baby will love it.. As far as hubby goes , he's not wearing it so it doesn't really matter if he likes it or not...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It's a beautiful sweater. The baby blanket is, too. You do beautiful work. It's cool that you husband is honest enough to tell you what he likes and doesn't like.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jonibee said:


> Your work is beautiful..baby will love it.. As far as hubby goes , he's not wearing it so it doesn't really matter if he likes it or not...


Thank you jonibee, exactly 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

AlderRose said:


> It's a beautiful sweater. The baby blanket is, too. You do beautiful work. It's cool that you husband is honest enough to tell you what he likes and doesn't like.


Thank you AlderRose 🎄💞


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous "girly" sweater! Love the color, too.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I think it is very lovely


----------



## Deb's Keepn Bzy (Mar 16, 2013)

I think it's beautiful, as is the shawl. Maybe hubby just thought it was to "girly" for an unknown gift. Lovely workmanship.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

I THINK IT IS LOVELY


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I like the matinee jacket. very cute so is jackson


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sharmend said:


> Gorgeous "girly" sweater! Love the color, too.


Thank you sharmend 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tmvasquez said:


> I love it!


Thank you tmvasquez 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ladystarshine said:


> I think it is very lovely


Thank you ladystarshine 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Deb's Keepn Bzy said:


> I think it's beautiful, as is the shawl. Maybe hubby just thought it was to "girly" for an unknown gift. Lovely workmanship.


Thank you Deb's Keepn Bzy 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mopa2282 said:


> I THINK IT IS LOVELY


Thank you mopa2282 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

justinjared said:


> I like the matinee jacket. very cute so is jackson


Thank you justinjared 🎄💞


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Those are so sweet.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

its adorable anyway not everyone has same tastes, love idea a is interested in what you do that is treasure in it self


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

SouthernGirl said:


> Those are so sweet.


Thank you SouthernGirl 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

#1Patsy said:


> its adorable anyway not everyone has same tastes, love idea a is interested in what you do that is treasure in it self


Thank you Patsy 🎄💞


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, at least he's honest! I think the jacket is very pretty myself! However, that blanket - woozie! that's fabulous!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

i love it.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

It's beautiful, so don't worry bout it.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

It's really cute, and your GD likes. Tell hubby to rest easy, you won't make one for to wear, lol


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

I like it


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

He doesn't have to like it as long as the recipient does.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Ros, 11 pages.  I think hubby is outvoted. Gorgeous!


----------



## MargaretEllen (Dec 12, 2011)

I made the full set about 20 years ago in peach. It was very well received. Just usually do the shawl and no matter what colour people love them. I s your booklet the one where the shawl is in double knit but the rest is in 4ply? Its a beautiful booklet I take good care I don't lose mine.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It's gorgeous.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

OK, Ravelry has the jacket pattern but where is the shawl pattern?


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a very beautiful cardigan, and so are Jackson and his blanket perfect. I wonder if your husband was more bothered by the pale lilac for a boy, rather than the style. Maybe he couldn't get past that. Your granddaughter has good taste.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Adorable, and love the color. Love the baby Afghan too!!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Maybe I am an oddball...I would have had to tell HD not to worry because it was much too small and wouldn't fit him anyway. It is beautiful,color also.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

I agree every has a right to their opinion, it's a good thing isn't it that it's not for him to wear! LOL


----------



## IDSuZ (May 31, 2011)

I LOVE the jacket and Jackson is adorable


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Probably thinks both the color and fan shaped bear claws are too girly for the boy.

He might have loved it had you made it in blue or red.


----------



## corkie (Sep 26, 2011)

It's very pretty, Tell your husband he doesn't have to wear it!!1


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

You do beautiful work - who cares what your husband thinks? heee Love the color.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

RosD, I personally love the blanket and sweater, you did a great job. I'm on the hunt now for the pattern which seems to be very hard to find.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Two words......simply gorgeous!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Both of these items you posted are Beautiful.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Hard to knit too.


Bea 465 said:


> RosD, I personally love the blanket and sweater, you did a great job. I'm on the hunt now for the pattern which seems to be very hard to find.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bea 465 said:


> RosD, I personally love the blanket and sweater, you did a great job. I'm on the hunt now for the pattern which seems to be very hard to find.


I think the jacket pattern is on Ravelry in the Peter Pan section, pix not large enough to tell for sure, but no sign of the blanket. I'd really like that one.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

What does he know!! I love the lavender and the pattern.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are both very adorable


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Could it be he just didn't think he would like it for Jackson? Ask him if he just likes it for a girl.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

that is very pretty love it


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ravelry just posts the picture and where to find the pattern, but you can't actually get it through that site.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hubby missed the boat, as they say, on this one.
This is charming.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have this pattern but did the Angel top . I think the jacket is nice, it is the only one that I hadn't done out of that lot. Lovely easy pattern.


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Its beautiful and so is that cute baby


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

the jacket is beautiful. tell hubby he not the one who has to wear it. :lol:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I like the sweaters!!!! And I have a grandson named Jackson too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

OK, got a better look at the jacket on Ravelry and it is NOT this one. If anyone finds a source for patterns for jacket or shawl/blanket, I would love to have it.

The "bear's paw" pattern stitch is probably the one but no jacket pattern that I found.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

It is Darling and the color is Beautiful!!
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

It is Darling and the color is Beautiful!!
Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it's very nice. Maybe the door didn't appeal to him. Jackson is adorable BTW.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

T said:


> Well, at least he's honest! I think the jacket is very pretty myself! However, that blanket - woozie! that's fabulous!


Thank you T 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

raelkcol said:


> i love it.


Thank you raelkcol 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cynthiaknits said:


> It's beautiful, so don't worry bout it.


Thank you cynthiaknits, I'm not bothered at all 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kestrelz said:


> It's really cute, and your GD likes. Tell hubby to rest easy, you won't make one for to wear, lol


Thank you kestrelz 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

knitnut1939 said:


> I like it


Thank you knitnut 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, Ros, 11 pages.  I think hubby is outvoted. Gorgeous!


Thank you so much Bev, I think he is 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MargaretEllen said:


> I made the full set about 20 years ago in peach. It was very well received. Just usually do the shawl and no matter what colour people love them. I s your booklet the one where the shawl is in double knit but the rest is in 4ply? Its a beautiful booklet I take good care I don't lose mine.


Thank you MargaretEllen, yes that's the book 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yona said:


> It's gorgeous.


Thank you Yona 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, Ravelry has the jacket pattern but where is the shawl pattern?


The shawl pattern information is in the initial post on page 1 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KnitNorth said:


> It's a very beautiful cardigan, and so are Jackson and his blanket perfect. I wonder if your husband was more bothered by the pale lilac for a boy, rather than the style. Maybe he couldn't get past that. Your granddaughter has good taste.


Thank you KnitNorth, there is no way that I would make this matinee jacket for a boy, that's why I chose that colour. It's for a baby girl 😀 I just posted a pic of Jackson and his shawl because it's in the same pattern book as the jacket. There is also a christening gown, bonnet, booties etc.🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gordon000 said:


> Adorable, and love the color. Love the baby Afghan too!!


Thank you gordon000 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

krestiekrew said:


> Maybe I am an oddball...I would have had to tell HD not to worry because it was much too small and wouldn't fit him anyway. It is beautiful,color also.


Thank you krestiekrew 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MaineSqueeze said:


> I agree every has a right to their opinion, it's a good thing isn't it that it's not for him to wear! LOL


Thank you MainESqueeze, it's going to be for a baby girl 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

IDSuZ said:


> I LOVE the jacket and Jackson is adorable


Thank you, he is adorable 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Turmaline said:


> Probably thinks both the color and fan shaped bear claws are too girly for the boy.
> 
> He might have loved it had you made it in blue or red.


Thank you, I made the jacket for a baby girl 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

corkie said:


> It's very pretty, Tell your husband he doesn't have to wear it!!1


Thank you corkie 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kittykatzmom said:


> You do beautiful work - who cares what your husband thinks? heee Love the color.


Thank you kittykatzmom 🎄💞


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

I tried to find this booklet for sale anywhere.

It is not available, not even on amazon.uk
Published in 1999 it is probably out of print sometime in the past 15 years.LOL

Bear claw lace pattern is available in Barbara Walker's book but any raglan sleeve baby cardigan can be outfitted with that lace pattern in the hem area.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bea 465 said:


> RosD, I personally love the blanket and sweater, you did a great job. I'm on the hunt now for the pattern which seems to be very hard to find.


Thank you Bea, I will look for you also. My daughter lives in a little country town and the thrift shop there always has a lot of second hand knitting patterns. I often find my favourite patterns there. If I can find one I will send it you 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sharethefun said:


> Two words......simply gorgeous!


Thank you sharethefun 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

CaroleJS said:


> Both of these items you posted are Beautiful.


Thank you Carole 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Turmaline said:


> Hard to knit too.


Definitely not hard to knit 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I think the jacket pattern is on Ravelry in the Peter Pan section, pix not large enough to tell for sure, but no sign of the blanket. I'd really like that one.


The pattern on the front is the christening dress and underneath it is the shawl, there is an Angel top, booties, bonnet etc in the book.🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gma11331 said:


> What does he know!! I love the lavender and the pattern.


Thank you 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tweeter said:


> they are both very adorable


Thank you 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

yorkie1 said:


> Could it be he just didn't think he would like it for Jackson? Ask him if he just likes it for a girl.


I made it for a baby girl, I just put a pic of Jackson and his shawl because it's in the same pattern book 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grommitt said:


> that is very pretty love it


Thank you 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Nancylynn1946 said:


> Hubby missed the boat, as they say, on this one.
> This is charming.


Thank you 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

juerobinson433 said:


> I have this pattern but did the Angel top . I think the jacket is nice, it is the only one that I hadn't done out of that lot. Lovely easy pattern.


Yes, I love the Angel top also 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kittenosmall said:


> Its beautiful and so is that cute baby


Thank you, Jackson is gorgeous 🎄💞


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bea, I will look for you also. My daughter lives in a little country town and the thrift shop there always has a lot of second hand knitting patterns. I often find my favourite patterns there. If I can find one I will send it you 🎄💞


RosD, that is so kind of you. However I found a store that still has it and they are sending it to me. However, I'm certain there are others here who would love to have it if you do happen to find a copy.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sally15 said:


> the jacket is beautiful. tell hubby he not the one who has to wear it. :lol:


Thank you Sally 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

judyr said:


> I like the sweaters!!!! And I have a grandson named Jackson too.


Thank you Judy, it's a great name, I love it and him🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, got a better look at the jacket on Ravelry and it is NOT this one. If anyone finds a source for patterns for jacket or shawl/blanket, I would love to have it.
> 
> The "bear's paw" pattern stitch is probably the one but no jacket pattern that I found.


It's definitely in the Peter Pan 201 pattern book 🎄💞 its on the cover underneath the baby 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

loveseat said:


> It is Darling and the color is Beautiful!!
> Loveseat from Byron Center, Michigan


Thank you loveseat 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

desertcarr said:


> I think it's very nice. Maybe the door didn't appeal to him. Jackson is adorable BTW.


Thank you desertcarr, it's for a baby girl and I love the colour 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Turmaline said:


> I tried to find this booklet for sale anywhere.
> 
> It is not available, not even on amazon.uk
> Published in 1999 it is probably out of print sometime in the past 15 years.LOL
> ...


I will look at the second hand store and see if I can get any of this pattern. I have found lots of my favourites there. I usually buy them and save them for anyone who wants them. 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bea 465 said:


> RosD, that is so kind of you. However I found a store that still has it and they are sending it to me. However, I'm certain there are others here who would love to have it if you do happen to find a copy.


Thank you Bea, if I find any I will do that 🎄💞


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

its beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RosD said:


> The pattern on the front is the christening dress and underneath it is the shawl, there is an Angel top, booties, bonnet etc in the book.&#55356;&#57220;&#55357;&#56478;


But where to get the book?? Even the afghan pattern referenced here isn't quite like these items.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RosD said:


> It's definitely in the Peter Pan 201 pattern book &#55356;&#57220;&#55357;&#56478; its on the cover underneath the baby &#55357;&#56832;


That may be so but I cannot find a source for the pattern book-- not on Amazon, not on Ravelry, etc.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jeanette9 said:


> its beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Jeanette 🎄💞


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> That may be so but I cannot find a source for the pattern book-- not on Amazon, not on Ravelry, etc.


I'm sorry about that, I will keep an eye out for it 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gloriam said:


> It is absolutely beautiful.


Thank you gloriam 🎄💞


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RosD said:


> I'm sorry about that, I will keep an eye out for it &#55356;&#57220;&#55357;&#56478;


I would REALLY appreciate that. Thank you.


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

I love the color and the pattern is pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

subtlewitch said:


> I love the color and the pattern is pretty.


Thank you subtlewitch 🎄💞


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I always look forward to seeing anything you post because I know I will like it no matter what it is..That jacket is adorable and so is little Jackson...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jeanie L said:


> I always look forward to seeing anything you post because I know I will like it no matter what it is..That jacket is adorable and so is little Jackson...


Thank you Jeanie, that's a lovely thing to say, I really appreciate it. Jackson is gorgeous. 🎄💞


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Jackson is adorable....I think it is gorgeous, and I love the color...Thanks for sharing..and Merry Christmas..


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

What a sweetie he is!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

finntwin said:


> Jackson is adorable....I think it is gorgeous, and I love the color...Thanks for sharing..and Merry Christmas..


Thank you finntwin, Jackson is adorable. Merry Christmas and a happy New Year 🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bea 465 said:


> What a sweetie he is!


Thank you Bea, he sure is!!!🎄💞


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

It is very pretty!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Kiwiflynn&#127876;&#128158;


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

I wonder what your hubby didn't like about it. I do like the pattern and the way you have knitted it but I can't say I am wild about the oolour - but that's just me!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> I wonder what your hubby didn't like about it. I do like the pattern and the way you have knitted it but I can't say I am wild about the oolour - but that's just me!


Thank you Paula, he think it looks too old fashioned. The colour in the photo is not true, it's a pretty pale mauve, but everyone likes different colours.🎄💞


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

love both! you did a great job


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Jean williams said:


> Forget hubby's opinion. It is beautiful and sweet. Very precious little one.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

knitpick said:


> love both! you did a great job


Thank you knitpick 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

hajra said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you hajra 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ramram0003 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you ramram0003 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Here is the Bear paws stitch pattern for those who want it. I forgot to add that you do three rows of reverse stocking stitch before you start the first row of the pattern. 1st Row Purl. 2nd Row Knit. 3rd row Purl. Then you just repeat rows 1-10 as many times as you wish. &#128158;


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

It is lovely :thumbup: 


Pam


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lavertera said:


> It is lovely :thumbup:
> 
> Pam


Thank you Pam 💞


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

It is so pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Reyna said:


> It is so pretty.


Thank you Reyna 💞


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Well your hubby may not like the matinee jacket but I sure do! Jackson is such a cutie modelling the afghan too!&#128522;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Well your hubby may not like the matinee jacket but I sure do! Jackson is such a cutie modelling the afghan too!😊👍👍


Thank you Susan, Jackson is a little cutie 💞


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

It is beautiful, the lilac shade is gorgeous. And your mini model is beautiful


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dccjb said:


> It is beautiful, the lilac shade is gorgeous. And your mini model is beautiful


Thank you so much dccjb. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Sometimes you just have to tune hubby out, Ros - no matter how wonderful he is at other times. ;-)
This is very pretty & I am glad that you finished it. I love to see your great knitting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sometimes you just have to tune hubby out, Ros - no matter how wonderful he is at other times. ;-)
> This is very pretty & I am glad that you finished it. I love to see your great knitting.


Thank you so much Jane, I agree with you. The colour is not correct, sometimes it's very difficult to capture the true colour , it is a very pretty colour. I love to see your beautiful knitting too. I'm up to my ears in teddy bears at the moment, but I'm really looking forward to your Lace Party. 💞 Ros


----------

